# Piranha Not! Eating?!?!



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

I have recently re-arranged my aquarium. I didn't like how all the tank equipment was jumbled up on one side of the tank, but because of my re-arrangement there has been a slight shift in current, dunno if it's really relavant but since the switch up it stopped eating. It's been almost a week since it has eaten anything, can someone leave some advice if they had something similar happen to there piranha(s) BTW I already know someones gonna ask so, Nitrates 0.0 Ammonia 0.0 Ph 6.5 always has been.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Your fish is probably just adjusting to the change, give it time and it will eventually eat.
It wont starve itself so I would just continue trying every couple days till it eats.

What are you feeding and how often was it eating before?


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Chunks of food fish, i.e. Tilapia, Pickerel, Bass, all none oil based, it ate that once a day. Sometimes I would throw in some Ghost Shrimp. You're probably right, I'll try that method.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Pirambeba said:


> Chunks of food fish, i.e. Tilapia, Pickerel, Bass, all none oil based, it ate that once a day. Sometimes I would throw in some Ghost Shrimp. You're probably right, I'll try that method.


yeah definitely stick with offering daily until he does eat, but I don't feed my serras daily, That would really make them fat fat fat! Sounds like good food offerings just might be stressed still.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

redbellyman21 said:


> Chunks of food fish, i.e. Tilapia, Pickerel, Bass, all none oil based, it ate that once a day. Sometimes I would throw in some Ghost Shrimp. You're probably right, I'll try that method.


yeah definitely stick with offering daily until he does eat, but I don't feed my serras daily, That would really make them fat fat fat! Sounds like good food offerings just might be stressed still.
[/quote]

LOL, how often do you feed yours? And yeah probably it was in the intial set up for about two months, I wouldn't be surprised if it is still adjusting.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Pirambeba said:


> Chunks of food fish, i.e. Tilapia, Pickerel, Bass, all none oil based, it ate that once a day. Sometimes I would throw in some Ghost Shrimp. You're probably right, I'll try that method.


yeah definitely stick with offering daily until he does eat, but I don't feed my serras daily, That would really make them fat fat fat! Sounds like good food offerings just might be stressed still.
[/quote]

LOL, how often do you feed yours? And yeah probably it was in the intial set up for about two months, I wouldn't be surprised if it is still adjusting.
[/quote]
I feed my serras once every other day... If I feed them every day, they would just sink.. I use rods food predator blend, and squid shrimp krill etc. and they grow fast but in the wild they dont eat every day, unless its lite meals.. so I feed them heavy every 2-3rd night, you can tell when they are hungry, they start to come out more and they know their feeding time... night!


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

redbellyman21 said:


> Chunks of food fish, i.e. Tilapia, Pickerel, Bass, all none oil based, it ate that once a day. Sometimes I would throw in some Ghost Shrimp. You're probably right, I'll try that method.


yeah definitely stick with offering daily until he does eat, but I don't feed my serras daily, That would really make them fat fat fat! Sounds like good food offerings just might be stressed still.
[/quote]

LOL, how often do you feed yours? And yeah probably it was in the intial set up for about two months, I wouldn't be surprised if it is still adjusting.
[/quote]
I feed my serras once every other day... If I feed them every day, they would just sink.. I use rods food predator blend, and squid shrimp krill etc. and they grow fast but in the wild they dont eat every day, unless its lite meals.. so I feed them heavy every 2-3rd night, you can tell when they are hungry, they start to come out more and they know their feeding time... night!
[/quote]

Sounds proper, might just try your method. I have noticed a lot more activity at night, which leads me to believe that piranhas might just be nocturnal. During the day it usually stays in the one spot under the driftwood.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Pirambeba said:


> Chunks of food fish, i.e. Tilapia, Pickerel, Bass, all none oil based, it ate that once a day. Sometimes I would throw in some Ghost Shrimp. You're probably right, I'll try that method.


yeah definitely stick with offering daily until he does eat, but I don't feed my serras daily, That would really make them fat fat fat! Sounds like good food offerings just might be stressed still.
[/quote]

LOL, how often do you feed yours? And yeah probably it was in the intial set up for about two months, I wouldn't be surprised if it is still adjusting.
[/quote]
I feed my serras once every other day... If I feed them every day, they would just sink.. I use rods food predator blend, and squid shrimp krill etc. and they grow fast but in the wild they dont eat every day, unless its lite meals.. so I feed them heavy every 2-3rd night, you can tell when they are hungry, they start to come out more and they know their feeding time... night!
[/quote]

Sounds proper, might just try your method. I have noticed a lot more activity at night, which leads me to believe that piranhas might just be nocturnal. During the day it usually stays in the one spot under the driftwood.
[/quote]
pretty sure they are not nocturnal, they just dont like the bright clear tanks we keep them in man... lol they are opportunists, they will eat when the meal comes their way. I would say they may feed at night, but most of my piranhas are way more active by day than by night, watch some discovery and some bbc lol you will see they are clearly hunting by day..


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL, I already knew they were diurnal, what I meant was that mine makes me think that by the way it acts. I see what your getting at though.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Pirambeba said:


> LOL, I already knew they were diurnal, what I meant was that mine makes me think that by the way it acts. I see what your getting at though.


oo ok I didnt catch you were just referring to your particular serra. Lol my bad. has he eaten yet?


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

I changed my blue diamond's tank around last weekend and he did the same thing to me for a couple of days and snapped out of it, your serra will be just fine.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

redbellyman21 said:


> I changed my blue diamond's tank around last weekend and he did the same thing to me for a couple of days and snapped out of it, your serra will be just fine.


That's a relief, I thought I was alone on this one. Oh and RBman, kinda nudged a piece of fish, but no food injestion yet :s I'll try later tonight.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

i feed my rhoms when they start begging.....coming to the front
of the aquarium and swimming like crazy....pygos too

he will come around in due time....piranhas can go a month
or 2 before they eat, they will not starve them selfs


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

^Good to Know for Future reference^ But I ditched the poor thing because I got an awsome deal on an Altuvei which I know own, and is eating just fine!!


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Goodbye Razor, enter Azure!


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Yep, pretty much...


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Pirambeba said:


> ^Good to Know for Future reference^ But I ditched the poor thing because I got an awsome deal on an Altuvei which I know own, and is eating just fine!!


Id hate to be your kid... Dad I dont want chicken tonight.. "well maybe we can find some one who will!!!!", pirambeba

LOL


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

redbellyman21 said:


> Id hate to be your kid... Dad I dont want chicken tonight.. "well maybe we can find some one who will!!!!", pirambeba


Thats funny


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

LMFAO, it's not that, the type of deal the owner gave me was for a trade-in with $. Funny joke though...


----------

